# YouTube Home 3D Videos section.



## icerat4

Here are some 3D shots with the New Sony 3D camcorder. Please share your youtube home videos here for all to see. Please list cam used during shooting. Thanks and enjoy.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ej8dAGH4Mc 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuiofMfyMco 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNI1SB8GDKs 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mriIMjZt4Ng


----------



## Blue Rain

Nice !


Thanks for starting this thread


----------



## icerat4




----------



## icerat4

Some More just playing around with the new toy. SONY 3D CAM. Enjoy


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnGIScAQg3o


----------



## cbrockman

which sony 3d cam?


----------



## cakefoo

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzpYwvTOPZ4 


Canon SD960 x2


----------



## ufsteez

Can you play these on the youtube apps on your 3d tv?


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbrockman* /forum/post/20390376
> 
> 
> which sony 3d cam?



here ya go.



http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921666294297 





this cam is awesome


----------



## cakefoo

High speed video of a dog playing fetch, shot with 2 Sanyo SH1 camcorders

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyMUucXECUs


----------



## markr041

"Some More just playing around with the new toy. SONY 3D CAM. Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnGIScAQg3o "


I viewed this in full color red/cyan anaglyph and did not see any color in your video at all, with or without the glasses. Did you do something to the video to reduce the color, or is this bad performance in low light? 3D effects are good, but where's the color?


In this one you posted, outdoor video, the colors are fine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNI1SB8GDKs . So poor color in low light?


----------



## markr041

Fuji W3 3D Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZUaCsnXs-s&hd=1


----------



## bravia3D

Here are a few from my JVC GS-TD1



First is a sample of my car show movie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6lH1DCSMyk 


Second is a sample of my Kikuchi Gorge movie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFY66h49qCk 


Here is a fish popping out at ya.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo14vkTIYjg 


Here is one with an octopuss coming at ya.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZEWp...eature=related


----------



## cakefoo

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iqOaBcj9w4 



http://imgur.com/hMCq6.jpg%5B/IMG%5D



Sanyo Xacti VPC-SH1 x2


----------



## RickD_99

Here are some clips from my visit to Airlie Gardens in Wilmington NC on May 21, 2011...shot with my Sony 3D Bloggie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99oeSjM-YbI 


Not a whole lot of 3D pop in these clips but I used my newly acquired tripod with this cam for the first time. Don Landis was correct....using a tripod is a must for best results with the 3D Bloggie.


----------



## cakefoo

Bumper cars: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yNXCc_Xk9E 

Miscellaneous few clips from fair: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0abA8c99zWA 


Shot with 2 Sanyo Xacti Sh1's and a Hague MMC for stabilization.


A couple more fair videos with the Hague- they're only in 2D because one of the eyes became corrupted when I tried to trim it within the camera menu. I'll have to be more careful to not delete the source so quick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwGDqWJ8r1A 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgn9OkvsWGc


----------



## markr041

3D with Sony TD10







Music, natural woods, Snoopy, kids, balloons.


----------



## Frank

Here's one I shot last July at an airshow of a harrier coming in for a landing.


----------



## cakefoo

Here's a few more moments from the fair: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0abA8c99zWA


----------



## cakefoo

I didn't notice while watching in anaglyph on my pc monitor, but now it's apparent on my TV- I need to up the bitrates from 6mbps.


----------



## Frank

Here is a young male black bear cub trying to get to my bird feeder this morning.

Shot with one of my JVC GS-TD1 3D camcorders.




 bear cub[/URL]


----------



## markr041

Here are two Sony TD10 3D videos:


Golf at the beach in Hong Kong: kids and men and women, beach, boats, bubbles.







Indoor shoping mall in Hong kong: carousel ride, many 3D popouts, aquarium, escalator ride:







Nature trail 3D video: butterflies, vistas, bubbling stream, a newt:


----------



## Star56

Would material shot on the Sony be viewable using VIP's Displayer that only decodes Blu-Ray type 3D? I believe it is sequential 3D.


----------



## Don Landis

I finally got my YouTube channel repaired. Folks- If You Tube sends you a memo telling you: "Congratulations, we've selected your channel to be permitted longer than 15 minute programs" DON"T believe it! I uploaded 2 and in short order everything was gone from my channel. Not one program left! This happened last weekend, so I spent the remainder of July 4th weekend re-uploading all my "less than 15 minute shows"

Anyway, if you would like to see my editing style put to work for my amateur home videos, here's the link to the channel.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DonLandis?feature=mhee#p/u 


I'll have another I shot last night of the Jacksonville Downtown Fireworks in 3D. No, there isn't any popout of the fireworks to surround you because I refuse to fly my TD10 into the center of the Fireworks. It's all distant behind the screen stereo effect this time. I shot it from about a mile away. It should be uploaded later today. I have to edit it down to under 15 minutes or the time cops at YouTube might delete my channel again!


----------



## bassco

Here is a habenero eating contest we had on Friday July 1st....taken with the aiptek 3d camera

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcBnr-jMJiY


----------



## markr041







Colonial and Las Vegas glitzy Macau, and an explosive ending, all in 3D as captured by the Sony TD10.


----------



## markr041

Turtles, lilies, photographers with long lenses, family feeding, bridges, a goldfish feeding frenzy, and a colorful crane searching for dinner.







Sony TD10.


----------



## cakefoo

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztmAW64x8lM 


Some of the shots might as well be photos, but *shrugs*


I'm gonna have to get some livelier subjects.


----------



## CyDetrakD

i can't wait till the 3d cams become the norm and we start seeing the amateur booty shake vids and beach candid videos in 3d. The videos that made youtube blow up in the beginning but all in glorious 3d.


----------



## cakefoo

Shot this yesterday: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOKtJdWY16M 


Got my two cats, one scratching himself to death, and some bushes and flowers my mom keeps up.


----------



## Frank

Here is a YouTube 3D video I shot with three different 3D cameras.

1. GoPro 3D Hero

2. JVC GS-TD1

3. Two camera rig consisting of two Canon HF-M32s with a variable distance between cameras to vary the parallax.




 the schooner on Lake Superior[/URL]


----------



## markr041

The major advantage of the 3D Bloggie is that you can take it anywhere, and shoot 3D without drawing attention.


This video is of train travel from Hong Kong to China in an MTR (first class and regular) and in a high speed train. Plus restaurants, stations, some street life.


Edited in Sony Vegas Platinum 11.







Double click on the video to get the Youtube 3D viewing options.


----------



## markr041

Excerpts from a Sony TD10 3D video:


----------



## Frank

 



 Ships coming at ya![/I][/B][/URL]


----------



## markr041

The last and perhaps best 3D video from Hong Kong, as I have more experience with Vegas Platinum 11 on the netbook and with the Sony TD10: pink flamingos, exotic birds, wild and in cages; swans, ducks, fountains, photographers, and more kung fu action with flags, balls, sticks and hands by adults and children in Kowloon Park on a busy Sunday afternoon.







Double click on the video to get the Youtube 3D viewing options.


----------



## cakefoo

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUGyfDFZbms 


I shot this with my SH1's and Hague Mini Motion Cam. It was a big project with over 80 minutes of video, but it got me to make a few optimizations to my workflow so I'm not as intimidated by the thought of future projects.


----------



## cakefoo

Jet Skis! - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP8Xsitf-a0


----------



## markr041




----------



## cakefoo

Gymkhana horse riding - http://farm1.static.flickr.com/139/3...47245489c3.jpg 


edit: Haha... wrong clipboard object. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UtxAPgSXe8


----------



## markr041

This one has dinosaurs; Egyptian mummies; a dodo (the bird); meteorites; colorful crystal rocks; ultraviolet glowing crystal rocks; live lizards, snakes, and colorful poisonous frogs from the rain forest; bug sculptures; a giant squid. Some pop-out.







Double click on the video to get the Youtube 3D viewing options, or just click on:


----------



## markr041

These are some anaglyph versions of frame grabs from the 3D natural history museum video posted above:


----------



## cakefoo

Time Machine Car at the Maker Faire Detroit, usual rig:


----------



## cakefoo

Highland Games - kids volunteered to be part of the Highland charge







One continuous shot with the Hague MMC


----------



## cakefoo

Another clip from the July 31st Maker Faire:


----------



## cakefoo

Kettle corn is great. Here's how they make it:


----------



## cakefoo

Here's a small town parade I shot- the Hague is great for this because it allows me to capture all the spontaneous actions from a close distance.


----------



## cakefoo




----------



## cakefoo




----------



## cakefoo




----------



## Frank

 



 boat races[/URL]


----------



## cakefoo




----------



## cakefoo







60fps version (it's like butta!): http://www.filesavr.com/G9D8H2RTD6UZEV2


----------



## markr041







Double click, choose 1080p and your favorite 3D viewing type.


----------



## jwramp

Could someone put these into a Youtube playlist? Are there any good 3d playlists that you guys have found?


----------



## markr041







Double click to get higher resolution and 3D options.


----------



## 3DMOVIEMAN

Here is my latest YouTube 3D Video, it's a montage of photos I took this

summer with an Easy3D Camera (aka Rollei aka 3DInLife 820) The glow was

added and the motion effects were made with Vegas Movie Studio HD Platinum

11. I also post a Best (that I've Found) YT3D playlist weekly on my YouTube

channel.


----------



## cakefoo

I have


A highschool football game I shot:






I didn't shoot much actual gameplay; I focused more on the sidelines because I wanted to take real advantage of my steadycam.




A halloween event put on by the church I go to:






They had a couple good Jack Sparrow impersonators, one of whom pretty much nailed it.




And here's a classic car show:







It was a smaller show, but it was only a few miles away.


On or around the 12th I plan on going to a show with a lot more variety. I'll report back soon.


----------



## cakefoo




----------



## cakefoo

Part 2 of the SkyRanch show - Cars


----------



## 3DMOVIEMAN






Nice stills and some relaxing piano music, Enjoy


----------



## cakefoo

here I used my hague stabilizer to capture some really beautiful, non-scripted moments with my sister and my mother and a "forgotten" boy.


----------



## cakefoo




----------



## cakefoo

Short clip of my nephews doing what I tell them to


----------



## 3DMOVIEMAN

Shot with a TD10 & edited with Vegas Movie Studio

Spring is finally here!


----------



## cakefoo




----------



## markr041

Tap dancing, Occupy Wall Street confronts park rangers, flower selling, mounted police, juggling in a short trip to NYC - in 3D.


----------



## bravia3D




----------



## markr041

Around and in NYC's Central Park: Horses and carriages, flowers, break dancing, baseball, rock climbing, bee-bop, pedicabs, fountains, Beatles imitation band, fishing for pennies, classical guitar, statuary, brass quintet, subway + Lincoln Center, Met Museum, Columbus Circle.


In 3D, of course.







Double click to get 3D viewing options, and also choose 1080p.


Shot with Panasonic 3D1; edited with Sony Vegas Pro.


----------



## bravia3D

Haha, was that guy taking money outa the fountain and putting it in his cup!?


----------



## markr041

Yes he was. Apparently he does this regularly as he brought a towel.


----------



## bravia3D

That's funny!


----------



## MentalDistortion

not much, but for those that want to see extreme pop out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc0zN...hannel&list=UL


----------



## markr041

Brief visit to Chicago in the Spring: fountains, sculptures, architecture, lights, segway tour, flowers, balloon man, geese, ships, ducks, gulls, the loop.


In 3D.







Double-click to get 3D options. Choose 1080p.


----------



## markr041

Locks, falls, ducks, ducklings, fisherman, joggers, bridges, a photo shoot, all at the Chesapeake & Ohio Canal in Washington, DC.







Go to Youtube site for 3D choices and 1080p.


----------



## markr041

Piano playing outdoors in Washington Square Park, NYC. First, the piano is tuned. Ends with balloons and Tai Chi - an active park.


Check out the sound; not a great piano, but the sound is well captured despite there being no room or acoustic shell. Panasonic 3D1.


Video is really 5D, adding time and sound.


----------



## Don Landis




----------



## cakefoo

Good Guys in Scottsdale







Classic hotrods at Westgate







Italian auto slideshow


----------



## markr041

Fire trucks, firemen and fire-fighting paraphenalia from the 19th and 20th centuries, in 3D! 3D stills taken with the Panasonic 3D1.


----------



## Don Landis

Bellagio Spring Gardens, Las Vegas Nevada. If you want more popout this one is your eye candy. Loaded with high color and full depth range.


----------



## bravia3D

*Huis Ten Bosch Nagasaki Japan on New Years

using some extreme depth.*


----------



## markr041




----------



## markr041

Balloons, stereo dogs, drink, preparing food, and buying food, beads, shawls, adn pashas.


----------



## Frank

There are some really nice 3D videos in this thread.

My thanks to all who post them. Great job....


I just found out that now these embedded YouTube 3D videos play in 3D in the browser window automatically and all I need to do is set the 3D mode to line interleaved and put my polarized 3D glasses on.









I'll give up a little resolution any day to gain this kind of user friendliness.


----------



## bravia3D

Hopefully my videos are showing fine in 3D and you can change the 3D format? Sometimes when I check them, they are only SBS and I can't change the format.


----------



## markr041

"I just found out that now these embedded YouTube 3D videos play in 3D in the browser window automatically and all I need to do is set the 3D mode to line interleaved and put my polarized 3D glasses on.

I'll give up a little resolution any day to gain this kind of user friendliness."


Yes, I am also enjoying having my passive 3D computer monitor to watch the Youtube videos in 3D and in full color (with inexpensive and light glasses). If one clicks on the youtube logo in the embedded video, you can go to the Youtube site and select the 3D viewing mode and swap eyes also (anaglyph, interleaved, sbs).


----------



## markr041

Something always going on in NYC parks. This time - installation of new stone sculptures. For one sculpture, there was trouble getting a slab to fit - many tries, much trimming, and then success. Also, balloons, kite flying, and of course a fountain with gas lights. In 3D.







Panasonic 3D1.


----------



## markr041

This is the fifth in the series of 3D videos of NYC parks. Bryant Park is a small, one-block park behind the NY Public Library. As always in NYC parks, there is action. In this case a public participatory dancing event, with live music accompaniment.


Shot with the Panasonic 3D1.


Select the 3D viewing option of your choice, and 1080p.


----------



## markr041

A dinosaur petting zoo, but the dinosaurs are not tame, and at the end a T-Rex goes wild, for in your face (head and tail) 3D popout! Not a cartoon. This is live action.


Shot with the Panasonic 3D1, in 3D.





And here are two frame clips converted to anaglyph from the last part of the video:






















Pop-out anyone?


----------



## 3DMOVIEMAN





Taken with a 3D Bloggie


----------



## Frank

 



 Drone 2.0 quadrocopter[/URL]


----------



## bravia3D

I love the AR Drone, such a cool little thing.


----------



## Frank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravia3D*  /t/1332757/youtube-home-3d-videos-section/60#post_22161708
> 
> 
> I love the AR Drone, such a cool little thing.


I love it too. I only wish it had a tiltable 3D camera onboard. I'll have to work on that.

Also, flying it and shooting it in 3D at the same time is tricky to say the least.


----------



## JStegin

Frank,


That copter was in my face with absolute clarity on my HT 110" screen. At the 1 and 3 minute marks there was no eye strain and I am impressed how much negative parallax you obtained with no visual "convergence pain". I use an Optoma DLP HD3300 and I could see the grains in the composite of the copter.


Nice work and keep producing!


----------



## Frank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JStegin*  /t/1332757/youtube-home-3d-videos-section/90#post_22165255
> 
> 
> Frank,
> 
> That copter was in my face with absolute clarity on my HT 110" screen. At the 1 and 3 minute marks there was no eye strain and I am impressed how much negative parallax you obtained with no visual "convergence pain". I use an Optoma DLP HD3300 and I could see the grains in the composite of the copter.
> 
> Nice work and keep producing!


I'm really happy that you had such great results and thanks for the compliment.

I have noticed that the YouTube quality has improved lately and now I can hardly tell the difference between playing my local source file and playing the YouTube version.

Just out of curiosity I just uploaded an old video that I shot a couple of years ago in the new format I prefer which is 1080P60 top and bottom encoded in AVCHD format at 26 megabits per second and I'm amazed how good it looks now on YouTube....

Here's the link:




 bomber up close[/URL]


----------



## markr041

Every morning, before work, people of all ages in Shenzhen dance to music, some with swords, paddles, and fans, in a public square.


Panasonic 3D1.


----------



## bravia3D

Frank great videos, you need a quadcopter! I'm looking into a few for taking 3D videos with. The AR Drone is to small and can't handle a 3D cam besides a bloggie.


----------



## Frank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravia3D*  /t/1332757/youtube-home-3d-videos-section/90#post_22178735
> 
> 
> Frank great videos, you need a quadcopter! I'm looking into a few for taking 3D videos with. The AR Drone is to small and can't handle a 3D cam besides a bloggie.


Thanks.

The Parrot Drone generates a lot of thrust and I believe it actually is capable of lifting two pared down GoPro's with the 3D Hero interconnecting cable.

What I don't know is how it will effect the flight dynamics and flight time. The extended life batteries I got for it give it a full 20 minutes as it is.

A few experiments are in order and are on my long to do list.


----------



## Frank

Update:


I just placed a single GoPro camera with Sunex lens on top of the Parrot Drone with double sided sticky tape and once I got the center of gravity correct it flew just fine.

I'm now quite sure I can disassemble two of them to reduce the total weight and get the 3D Hero to work.

A bit of work but fun for sure.


----------



## bravia3D

Keep me updated on how that works, if that works well it will save me some money! I'd buy the Parrot instead of wasting thousands on a quadcopter. Do you know of the Macgyver mod? This allows you to modify the drone so you can fly it via RC remote. It will allow you to fly farther and much higher.


My biggest concern with 2 Hero's is it may not be able to get enough lift and altitude.


Another problem is the jello effect which is caused by vibration. There are some people that designed Gopro holders that attach to the bottom and get rid of that.


This guy, https://vimeo.com/bo has some great videos flying the drone with GoPro.


----------



## Frank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravia3D*  /t/1332757/youtube-home-3d-videos-section/90#post_22180849
> 
> 
> Keep me updated on how that works, if that works well it will save me some money! I'd buy the Parrot instead of wasting thousands on a quadcopter. Do you know of the Macgyver mod? This allows you to modify the drone so you can fly it via RC remote. It will allow you to fly farther and much higher.
> 
> My biggest concern with 2 Hero's is it may not be able to get enough lift and altitude.
> 
> Another problem is the jello effect which is caused by vibration. There are some people that designed Gopro holders that attach to the bottom and get rid of that.
> 
> This guy, https://vimeo.com/bo has some great videos flying the drone with GoPro.


I can make it work with two GoPro cameras if I remove the batteries and covers from them and power them from switching regulators off the Parrot Drone 11.1v battery. This will make it light enough and still give adequate flight time.

I don't have the time right now to design a mount for it but I think I will when I do get time.


----------



## bravia3D

Sounds like a plan, hope it works as that would be pretty cool. It would be a cheap solution to get some aerial 3D video.


Some have used a Sony Bloggie but it seemed to blur.


----------



## Don Landis

Another July 4th Fireworks Show in wide stereo base 3D using twin TD10's in 1080 60p (PS mode) paired in Vegas Pro and edited using the (Double NTSC) settings for maintaining 60p. After seeing the results here in full HD on the big screen my regrets are that I should have used my 1 meter wide stereo base rig. Oh well, next time. This shoot was mainly to try out shooting in full HD and 60p mode to study the motion smoothness of the fireworks compared to the 24p modes I had been using.


----------



## bravia3D

My helicopter flight over Saga Japan. No editing, just the flight with good depth.


----------



## Don Landis

Most recent production is now up on my YT channel. It's the _Valley of Fire_ a traditional documentary style covering the major features of the State Park. It is best viewed in 3D on a 3D TV in SBS half mode, or slightly less quality with 3D Row interleaved. I looked at it in anaglyph and was not impressed, probably due to the over all dominate red rocks not working well with red / cyan glasses.


----------



## Jedi2016

I'm curious as to what the general consensus of that last video is. Sorry to pick on you, Don, you just happened to post a video that featured this.. lol.


Personally, I'm not a big fan of negative parallax (pop-out). The convergence on that video is pretty far away from the camera.. there's a couple shots of the road that show quite clearly that the convergence point is a good 15-20 feet away from the camera. It was actually throwing me off a little bit. For whatever reason, YouTube's interleaving is reversed from mine, so I have to hit the little "reverse left/right eyes" button on almost every video (not all, but most). And in this case, I actually had to do it several times to make sure I was seeing it properly because some objects still seemed a little "off".


I think one of the problems is that most of these shots don't have any particular focus. There's not an actor or object fairly close that the viewer can focus on. A lot of film directors will put the actor at screen depth, which can help focus the audiences attention, but that was missing in this case, and the convergence seemed almost random.. there really wasn't anything at that distance to lock onto.


Just personal preference, really. I prefer the "deep field" view, where my monitor is like a window into that world. While I don't mind occasional pop-out, I usually prefer it to be things that are actually closer to me than the screen (i.e. only a couple feet away, this is just a computer monitor). It's how I typically set convergence in the games I play in 3D.


But like I said, this isn't just me pissing about the video, I'm curious what others think about general convergence levels and what they prefer.


----------



## JStegin

Don,


I have been eagerly awaiting this production since viewing the preview short The depth and clarity of this YouTube download was as clean and clear as any YouTube video I have seen on my 8 foot screen (Optoma HD3300/SBS PDVD10) - I am excited and amazed. I applaud your experience and work. This has been the sharpest video of yours I have viewed from YouTube with nice clarity from miles away to my face.


I am now waiting for your "Hi-rez" download iso.


A few things I enjoyed:


The transitions from 2D to 3D for comparison, the PIPs , the audio (felt native and comforting), the incorporation of Google Earth into the story and I particularly like the scenes that include the paved road, it enhances scenery and color contrast for me.


For a 1080P mp4 with 5Mbps rate, this is a pleasant viewing - now off to see it on the passive Visio 32".


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Just personal preference, really. I prefer the "deep field" view, where my monitor is like a window into that world.



Then, Jeff, you are going to like the next one much better as I shot it to create that particular look. While the Valley of Fire, is seen from the low angle level for real, and you look across a valley of 150' to 5 miles on many shots, or 50 ft to half mile. Bryce canyon is on a much larger scale. It's not the Grand Canyon but almost. In Bryce Canyon many of the near cliffs are at least a mile away and I shot mostly at 28" IA. Although there are a few places I could climb out on a point and shoot back on the rim where I used 8" IA mostly. Still, the image has good depth range but few shots are with a nearby ( 50 ft. distance) object, like a tall tree in the foreground. If you know the area you'd understand. It is shot from a trail that runs the very edge of a 2000' 90 degree, mostly, dropoff. Other locations the dropoff is more like 60°. I'm just about finished pairing over 130 clips and setting the adjustment keyframes and about 90% of the shots have no foreground popout. That doesn't mean the video will be absent of these shots as I have some close stuff of on the rim shots that were done with the single TD10 and several of these will have some negative parallax.


----------



## Don Landis

JStegin:


I will PM you the link to download the iso. It's huge!










Thanks for your kind words. I'm pleased you got some enjoyment over it.


----------



## JStegin

Don,


Download and iso creation went smooth-I will try to watch this version this evening.


Thanks


----------



## bravia3D

Enjoy,


----------



## dfergie

I've seen the high rez version of Don's "Valley of Fire", loved it myself...


----------



## Amazing3DTVFan

icerat4, thank you for starting this thread. Sony HDR-TD10 is the product of the future. This is the one that I am looking for my 3D experiment.


This camera should be fine with any TV right? What I mean by that is when I record a short film/video using the Sony 3D cam, the video format should not be a problem regardless if I view it on LG Passive 3D or Sony/Samsung Active 3D TV?


----------



## dfergie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amazing3DTVFan*  /t/1332757/youtube-home-3d-videos-section/90#post_22261868
> 
> 
> icerat4, thank you for starting this thread. Sony HDR-TD10 is the product of the future. This is the one that I am looking for my 3D experiment.
> 
> This camera should be fine with any TV right? What I mean by that is when I record a short film/video using the Sony 3D cam, the video format should not be a problem regardless if I view it on LG Passive 3D or Sony/Samsung Active 3D TV?


Should work fine, I've hooked to my Vizio 32" passive (camper / editing tv) and 65" Mits with no problems...


----------



## Don Landis

I could say this project was over 10 years in the making with the first video shot in April 2000. It's all explained in the video.






If anyone here would like to download the iso file to burn a 3D BD, I can give you the link but I have to warn you the files are 6 GB so be prepared for a long download even with an extremely fast connect speed. Send me a PM and I will give you the link.


----------



## Don Landis

Getting caught up on my quickie videos. Here's one that required no editing.


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank*  /t/1332757/youtube-home-3d-videos-section/60#post_22160102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drone 2.0 quadrocopter[/URL]



thats a very nice video. i wish my mcpx was that stable during a hover.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1332757/youtube-home-3d-videos-section/90#post_22238305
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to what the general consensus of that last video is. Sorry to pick on you, Don, you just happened to post a video that featured this.. lol.
> 
> Personally, I'm not a big fan of negative parallax (pop-out). The convergence on that video is pretty far away from the camera.. there's a couple shots of the road that show quite clearly that the convergence point is a good 15-20 feet away from the camera. It was actually throwing me off a little bit. For whatever reason, YouTube's interleaving is reversed from mine, so I have to hit the little "reverse left/right eyes" button on almost every video (not all, but most). And in this case, I actually had to do it several times to make sure I was seeing it properly because some objects still seemed a little "off".
> 
> I think one of the problems is that most of these shots don't have any particular focus. There's not an actor or object fairly close that the viewer can focus on. A lot of film directors will put the actor at screen depth, which can help focus the audiences attention, but that was missing in this case, and the convergence seemed almost random.. there really wasn't anything at that distance to lock onto.
> 
> Just personal preference, really. I prefer the "deep field" view, where my monitor is like a window into that world. While I don't mind occasional pop-out, I usually prefer it to be things that are actually closer to me than the screen (i.e. only a couple feet away, this is just a computer monitor). It's how I typically set convergence in the games I play in 3D.
> 
> But like I said, this isn't just me pissing about the video, I'm curious what others think about general convergence levels and what they prefer.



Trying to do some catchup work this week on older posts with comments.


First, I want to thank you for your specific observations. They mean a lot to me as I'm trying to learn what works best.


On row interleave viewing the left right is confusing. Even using my Vegas Preview on secondary monitor set for Line interleave, I have to swap the left and right for full screen viewing. I maintain the standard on the timeline of left cam on the left or top timeline when pairing. This keeps the SBS rendering consistent. I don't think this is a YT issue but rather how the TV's work.


The focus on an actor is an interesting observation. It seems to me that we all get used to a common requirement in presentations of 3D from Hollywood's dramatic stories about people, machines, single plants and animals and when there is a departure, it can be cause for viewer contusion. Those deep shots that begin in negative parallax and extend to well beyond the depth of the screen do not have any particular visual actor or focus. These I try to set the screen frame about center. Then when I view my screen my vision tends to wander rather than focus on everything at once. This dictates that I keep the scene on longer than normal to give the viewer that opportunity to scan around visually. But, not too long or too many shots adjacent to prevent boredom or eye fatigue. In a video like these desert shots and over water shots, these scenes are necessary to relate the story or the mood of how it does really look, being there. In a story like Bryce Canyon, there is very little that comes up to you because the long shots begin hundreds even thousands of feet away up to several miles, often 50+ miles! Here negative parallax becomes the exception in shots with no "actor" to focus on. Mostly Bryce Canyon views are through a window to the world of Bryce. Sometimes something pop's through the window.


When it comes to convergence preference, I prefer to let the story dictate where it is. As a story writer and as an editor, I do not want to set a rule to follow when in a creative session. To me Story is first and then comes shot picks that best tell that story. I trust the viewer will figure out the story and how to watch it. I don't try to set a goal to make all my work the same and don't want to be stereotyped to a collections of rules for my art. It is what it is and sometimes it is appreciated by more than at other times.


----------



## Brucew0617

I remember that my digital camera can also shut 3D video, it's sony.


----------



## guitarman512

Hi this is my first 3D video that I posted to youtube. It was on holiday in Las Vegas in June this year. I made it with the cheap (£50) Aiptek 3d camcorder from Maplin UK. Its only 720p but it gives me a better feeling of being there than my 1080p videos do!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRkfuZ539Zk&feature=plcp 


I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## guitarman512

Wow!!! I wish I could aford one of these baby's. ;0)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egB-AQY05Dc


----------



## bravia3D






All info is in the video, enjoy


----------



## JStegin

Bravia3D,


Very nice. I am impressed with the macro adapter and the idea of the black box background. It looked great on my setup with no eye strain!


----------



## bravia3D

Thank you much, that was my main goal to get rid of eyestrain while viewing macro 3D. It seems to have worked pretty good! I am working on more at the moment and plan on releasing a movie once done.

So far most my footage blows me away, shot a bee and caterpillar yesterday on some flowers that just look great!


----------



## markr041

Panasonic Z10000 3D video of college ice hockey hockey game



This is a video taken of a college hockey game. The streaming 2D version (one lens view) is here:







You can download the original from this site, which will play in 3D if you have 3D capability and 2D if you do not. The original is 108060i MVC.


The streaming 3D version is here:







The video was shot at 1/60th shutter for smooth motion.


----------



## cathoderaytube

Here is a 3D video I recorded of Brian May (left) being interviewed about 3D tv and movies by Ray Zone at the National Stereoscopic Association 3D-Con in Costa Mesa, California. July 28, 2012. I knew it wouldn't turn out so great because of low light and no tripod, but I thought I'd try a few clips.


I recorded it with a Fujifilm 3D W3 camera, converted and aligned it in Stereo Video Maker, and edited it in iMovie. Sorry about the shaky camera, I tried stabilizing it in YouTube, and also in iMovie, but it changed the 3D parallax too much. I guess I would have to first stabilize both left and right separately, then align and convert, etc. but I'm done with it for now.


Brian May is a guitarist from the rock band Queen, holds a Ph.D in astrophysics, is an animal rights activist and a huge 3D enthusiast. Ray Zone is a 3D artist, author, filmmaker, and 3D film historian. If you've ever read a 3D comic book, chances are he did the 3D for it. Ray Zone passed away just a few months after this conference.


----------



## Don Landis






This is the entrance to the LG Booth at CES2013. It is said to be the world's largest 3D video wall.


I recorded this using a single Sony TD10 and special filter I made to preserve the 3D shown on these monitors in my recording. Pretty cool, right?


----------



## Don Landis






This is my first actual production using a two 3D camera point of view of a performance. The points of view are extreme wide angle in 3D and mixed with a medium 3D shot. The wide angle was shot using two NEX5n cameras with a6mm Sony pancake lenses fitted with Sony's 0.62x fisheye adapters. The center camera mounted between the two NEX5n's was a single Sony HDR TD10 set for full wide. I recorded stereo sound on both the NEX5n's and 5.1 sound on the TD10. The sound on the NEX5n's was used to sync the recordings for pairing in Sony Vegas Pro v12. The final 5.1 sound in the rendering was from the TD10. The location of the rig was between two PA speakers in the center of the lake along the sidewalk. The 5.1 sound was only preserved in the BluRay rendering, not this You Tube rendering which is 2 ch stereo. The interaxial of the NEX5n camera lenses was 10 inches.


----------



## JStegin

Don,


Both of those videos were typically great for me from you. I viewed both on my 32 inch passive Vizio (I downloaded the YT files and streamed through my WDTV Live Plus box) and plan to watch them on my HT setup tonite. After several minutes of viewing the Bellagio video, I changed the viewing to 4x FF and enjoyed the aqua dancing even more!


Again, nice work and thanks for your making your productions available to all.


.....what is that "special filter" used to produce the video wall video? It really pops out out.


John


----------



## Don Landis

John,


Thanks for the compliments.


The special filter is a modification I did to my Sony HDR TD10 by mounting a threaded ring from a 77mm UV filter to the front of the camcorder. This allows me to add any standard filter such as neutral density, UV, polarizers and others to the camcorder. When I got interested in viewing new 3D TV's I needed a way yo record not just a double image on the screen but preserve the 3D quality as I saw it with the glasses on. I took a 77mm UV standard filter and carefully cut out the left and right lenses from a pair of RealD 3D movie glasses. Alignment was critical. These were laminated to the UV filter and properly positioned the TD10 can easily record the 3D off of any passive screen using the FPR technology and you can see the 3D when played back on any 3D monitor, including active shutter glasses monitors. To record the active shutter monitors like the Sony or Samsung or Panasonic you need to do the same with the compatible active glasses. That gets expensive but the concept works just as well.


To shoot the Bellagio Fountains, I highly recommend using a protective filter, a UV on your cameras. The wind can and will blow a mist of water on your lenses during the show and having low cost UV filters will save your lenses from the optical coatings becoming scratched.


In shooting the high altitude and great distances like the Bryce Canyon project, I used high filtering UV filters and or circular polarizers on both my TD10's to assist in preventing color wash out.


I also carry gradient ND filters and orange color filters for effects.


Hot on my list to buy soon is a new filter I learned about at Tiffen which is a variable ND filter.


----------



## Don Landis

44 years ago, we came to Florida on our honeymoon and the highlight of our trip was to visit the Kennedy Space Center, the place where the mission to land on the Moon began in July 1969. Since moving to Florida, we make it a point to visit yearly. Always an enjoyable couple days. Here is a recap of our trip August 9th and 10. It was shot with a Sony HDR TD10 and a pair of Pivothead sunglasses. Also includes some 2D classic PD video from NASA.


----------



## JoeFourMan

Hi all,


Just a heads up I'm having a crack at launching a new YouTube channel dedicated to 3D videos, it's called 3DWeekly.


My goal is to upload at least one new edited 3D clip per week, with the intention of giving viewers original content to watch on their 3D TV's, monitors or projectors. All the vision will be shot and edited by me in native s3d, that is, with cameras that record 2 discrete video streams. I'll be using a variety of cameras from the consumer/prosumer range including Fuji's W3, Lumix 3D1 and the JVC HMZ1U, so you can see what type of content each one can provide.


I've already recorded a stack of vision of the last 2 years on my travels including trips to Europe, China, New Zealand, Vietnam and I'm out and about most weekends shooting in my local area of Melbourne Australia. I can't wait to share some of the cool shots I've gotten of which the quality of my vision is getting better and better as I learn the nuances of shooting in 3D, as well as improve my equipment (new monopod I'm looking at you).


Some of the first batch of clips I'll be posting are stuff that I've shared in this thread before but even if you've watched some of them before have a little peak at the new graphics I've made for the videos and let me know what you think.


Thanks for reading and I hope you enjoy all the new content to come in the following weeks!


Regards,


Joe.


Here is a link to the channel : http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWXcS1ACTqRCSRbJcrzK_IA/videos 


And the first Weekly clip went live just the other day:


----------



## Don Landis

Spent another day at Sea World, Orlando, FL. Wanted to focus a video on the Parks aquariums and the new Antarctica exhibit and ride.


----------



## 3DMOVIEMAN






Here is my latest stereoscopic YouTube video, it is a montage of stills (taken with a

Lumix 3D1) and set to classical music. The lily gardens were amazing this year and the

photos turned out beautifully. I really tried to maximize the 3D effect without hurting peoples

eyes. Let me know what you think


----------



## Don Landis

No eyestrain here. All looked good, both on anaglyph and passive screen 3D.


----------



## JoeFourMan

Here's a little extra 3D content for you all to enjoy. Have a great weekend.


----------



## JoeFourMan

Hey guys,


My latest 3D video is up on YouTube on my 3DWeekly channel. The vision for this week is a highlight package from my recent holiday to NZ. I hope you enjoy it. This one was filmed with the JVC HMZ1U and Cyclopitial's wide angle lens.


I'd love to get some feedback and feel free to subscribe to the channel if it interests you.


Cheers,

Joe.


----------



## Don Landis

This is a sequel of an old project of the Bellagio Spring Gardens, Originally shot with a Sony HDR TD10. This latest shoot was accomplished with the Panasonic Z10k which has superior imaging due to being a 3 chip x 2 camcorder. The TD10 is only single chip x 2.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7q0ii63gmM&feature=c4-overview&list=UUKLU7D0k6BaIs8yx2AsxT1Q


----------



## JoeFourMan

Happy New Year everyone.


Here's a video I put together from a shoot when I was practicing with my new Manfrotto monopod. It's shot in 3D/1080/24p on the JVC HMZU1. The monopod really works well with the more cinematic frame rate as it allows me to keep the shots much more still than handheld (even though there is a little shake due to it being a windy day), plus it has a fluid head for pans and the like.


Some feedback would be great.


On a side note I generally ensure I use free music such as from YouTube's own music library for content creators, and monetise the clips when I upload them (I know I'm never going to be rich but its a fun experiment). So far of the 7 videos I've uploaded only 2 have been approved for monetisation and this one in particular received a copyright strike for the music track used. The ironic thing is the audio they deemed to be infringing is in fact one of YouTube's free Audio Library tracks... um...what? What can you do except laugh I guess, but if anyone has any insight into this side of YouTube I'm all ears.


Regardless enjoy the clip and let me know what you think.


Cheers,


Joe.


----------



## Don Landis

The largest 4K 3D OLED video wall display was presented to CES 2014 attendees in the Central Hall. It was clearly the hands down largest audience throughout CES of all the booths. At any time of the show, it was very difficult to get a clear unobstructed view of the whole screen. While LG had a similar wall last year, this one was curved, OLED, 4K 21:9 panels and presented in 3D. Last year's wall was flat and made of 16:9 LED 1080p panels.


I shot both with the same camcorder using my special custom filter designed to record 3D video off of passive TV screens.


As usual, with all my You Tube videos, it is best seen using a 3D TV set manually for side by side 3D mode. However, you can also see the 3D by selecting anaglyph from the You Tube web page and viewing from a regular 2D computer screen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl8l3ubexiI&list=UUKLU7D0k6BaIs8yx2AsxT1Q&feature=share


----------



## Jedi2016

Unfortunately, I'm done watching 3D on YT until they unf*** their player. It's gotten all screwy in the last few months, everything plays in a tiny little window in the middle of the screen. Way to push new formats, YT.


----------



## NSX1992

Thanks for the 3D videos of CES2014. It was like being there. This is the first time I have seen 3D videos of 3D videos.


----------



## NSX1992

Oh it is You Tube making the screen so small.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1332757/youtube-home-3d-videos-section/120#post_24234643
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm done watching 3D on YT until they unf*** their player. It's gotten all screwy in the last few months, everything plays in a tiny little window in the middle of the screen. Way to push new formats, YT.



You may be able to fix that yourself. When YT decided to add html5 to their player it indeed messed up everything. Trust me, I had many viewers complaining to me that I somehow wasn't doing something right.


You may be able to expand the SBS video to full size again by selecting html5 in the options. This works for me.


There is still a problem they created that I have not yet figured out how to fix. There used to be an option to play all 3D videos in 2D for those people who want to see the content but don't want to see it in 3D. They could select 2D and the SBS video would play full screen in 2D. That is now gone. I have been toying with the idea of uploading double listings for some videos, 3D and a second rendering in 2D.


----------



## Don Landis

I started to post some exerpts from my latest feature length documentary- Carlsbad Caverns in 3D


It is a 90 minute length documentary done as a tour of the Natural Entrance and Big Room along the walk trail laid out by the park. This is a non-commercial production and will not be available for sale as a product. It will only be available similarly to my other long form documentaries.


On You Tube, due to the length of the program, the 3D will only be available in short excerpts. I posted the first of several parts now and will be uploading others throughout the week as popularity dictates.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V39QRuDFsw4&feature=share&list=UUKLU7D0k6BaIs8yx2AsxT1Q 






Edit- Decided to just create a shorter version of the whole program I have on Blu Ray. This is an hour long complete tour through the Carlsbad Caverns


----------



## Don Landis

On YouTube videos of carcam road trips have become popular especially since the product GoPro cameras came to market.


I became fascinated with this viewpoint and have become a YT fan of them for the past 6 months and decided to add this shooting technique to my kit, but wanted to take the idea to the next level. First, I wanted to shoot the forward view with a 3D camcorder to give a more realistic look of how the driver sees the road and often great scenery. Second, on the current collection of this genre, you never know exactly where you are unless a road sign just happens to pass by. So, I added a second camcorder to record synced video of my GPS map to the forward view.


My first YT upload is the drive from Carlsbad National Highway into the Park and on to the Visitor's center. This video only had one issue I had not counted on. The particular road did not show on my GPS when expanded so I had to keep the map on a larger area. On future videos in Death Valley I have some better maps, even off road trains we drove on that work. Look for them in the future.


----------



## Don Landis

You Tube Player fixed the 2D option for 3D uploads. The switch 3D on or off is now back.


----------



## Jedi2016

They seem to have fixed the playback issues I was having, too.


----------



## Don Landis

Yes, some of them.


Latest video edit uploaded today: These long programs are taking a whole day to upload and make ready:


----------



## NSX1992

Thanks for this video. I was there in 1961 and loved it. I appreciate all your work and adding the sound narrative. I also have the Sony 3D camcorder so I know the quality it can do. Too bad YouTube lowers the quality.


----------



## Don Landis

Panama Canal Cruise aboard the Legend of the Seas


----------



## guitarman512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1332757/youtube-home-3d-videos-section/120#post_24671741
> 
> 
> Panama Canal Cruise aboard the Legend of the Seas
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Don, enjoyed part one - when will part two be ready? ;0)


----------



## guitarman512









My wee trip to The Magic Kingdom. Shot with the Sony TD30 enjoy ;0)


http://www.youtube.com/user/256daddycool


----------



## Don Landis

Hopefully, I'm doing the final render tonight. Part 2 ended up being 85 minutes due to all the short segments. If this were a commercial project it would have been cut back to about 40 minutes but I wanted more personal stuff in it as it is a home video.










I'll check out your Disney review later tonight but I'm, getting the dinner call now. I'll have to watch in anaglyph or maybe if I can find it on my WDTV YT app, I watch it on the big screen. I look forward to seeing what you did with a familiar location. Ah... I see your YT name and maybe I can search using that.



Found you on my WDTV and wife and I watched several of your videos in our HT. Your Magic Kingdom looked real good. I liked how you just did a capsule quick preview of the attractions visited. I have not done one like that.


I also saw two of your older Las Vegas videos. What camera did you use on each? The first one looked like it had no Image stabilization. The second was so smooth it was like you were using a merlin or some other steadicam. Plus the second one had excellent image quality for 2D. For the nighttime shots of the fireworks, your location was nice! Even though it got blocked a bit by the trees, it was better to capture the entire castle and fireworks with good sizing. I know the location and decided not to shoot from there due to the trees.


----------



## guitarman512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1332757/youtube-home-3d-videos-section/150#post_24708274
> 
> 
> Hopefully, I'm doing the final render tonight. Part 2 ended up being 85 minutes due to all the short segments. If this were a commercial project it would have been cut back to about 40 minutes but I wanted more personal stuff in it as it is a home video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check out your Disney review later tonight but I'm, getting the dinner call now. I'll have to watch in anaglyph or maybe if I can find it on my WDTV YT app, I watch it on the big screen. I look forward to seeing what you did with a familiar location. Ah... I see your YT name and maybe I can search using that.
> 
> 
> 
> Found you on my WDTV and wife and I watched several of your videos in our HT. Your Magic Kingdom looked real good. I liked how you just did a capsule quick preview of the attractions visited. I have not done one like that.
> 
> 
> I also saw two of your older Las Vegas videos. What camera did you use on each? The first one looked like it had no Image stabilization. The second was so smooth it was like you were using a merlin or some other steadicam. Plus the second one had excellent image quality for 2D. For the nighttime shots of the fireworks, your location was nice! Even though it got blocked a bit by the trees, it was better to capture the entire castle and fireworks with good sizing. I know the location and decided not to shoot from there due to the trees.


Hi Don, thanks for your comments. The 2D Vegas video was shot with a Hitachi C20 - a basic 1080 model. I used 30fps on this. The steadicam effect was due to youtube stabalizer. Its no good for 3D though. It worked great for a lot of shots but its not great when people walk close to the camera. I like the steadicam look so I've just got a flycam 3. It should be fun. The 3D Vegas video was shot with a cheap Aiptek 720 3D camcorder. No zoom or stabalizer but fun at the time. I then got the 3D Bloggie a good wee cam that I still use for some things. The Benidorm tour was filmed on it in 2D. The Benidorm tribute acts video was a mix of the C20 and the Bloggie. The bloggie footage was far superior at low light levels. I was only at Magic Kingdom for one day this time so run and gun really was the theme here. ;0)


----------



## Don Landis

Well don't toss that Hitachi, it shoots some good looking video.


I never tried the YT image stabilizer. Interesting look.


My Bloggie is collecting dust. Haven't used it since replacing with the Panasonic 3DA1. It does have a fair OIS built in.


----------



## Don Landis

Panama Canal Cruise on Legend of the Seas Part 2


----------



## threed123

Don and Guitarman: Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MLXXX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1332757/youtube-home-3d-videos-section/150#post_24716734
> 
> 
> Panama Canal Cruise on Legend of the Seas Part 2


Don should receive an award for services to the community! I can imagine an elderly person, no longer able to travel, experiencing great delight viewing this non-commercial, yet very professional, travelogue cum extended home movie. The 3D helps the viewer imagine they were there themselves. Masterful choice of music. Sedate, comfortable pacing. Fades and slow pans, that seem just right.


----------



## Don Landis

Thank you Jeff for the accolades. But my reward for the projects is to be able to see these memories myself. 3D has indeed made it real for us. I have so much fun putting together the stories that I am always sad when I do the final rendering. But only for a moment! Then I look at a bunch of raw video and photos for projects still waiting to be assembled.


Here's what's in the works:


Disneyland and California Adventures tour.

Monument Valley off road tour.

Valley of the Gods and Gooseneck overlook.

Canyon de Chelly

Kings Palace tour in Carlsbad Caverns.


All shot and waiting to be edited.


Death Valley National Park in 3D

Have one more area to shoot and then ready for editing scheduled for January 2015


Future scheduled trips:

Allure of the Seas Western Caribbean Cruise Jamaica and Cozumel September 2014

Disney Dream Cruise November 2014


----------



## guitarman512

Hi Guys, heres my latest video upload - Seaworld, Orlando best 3D part at around 23:40 fishes flying about!! I tried some colour corrections on the underwater parts though and they dont all work out well. Check it out and let me know what you think ;0)






https://www.youtube.com/user/256daddycool


----------



## Don Landis

Here is Disneyland's California Adventure World of Color in 3D:


----------



## NSX1992

I have been there but never saw this, so thanks for saving me $96x2. Are those holographs in the sky? Amazing.


----------



## Don Landis

There are plenty of videos on this attraction on YT but few that are 3D and mine seems to be the only one that is the full show.


The images are not holograms but just high powered video projectors using the wall of water spray as a screen. Since the pool of water jets is a large stage, the images appear to be 3 dimensional but you can't see that from one viewing location.


----------



## tomtastic

Been catching up on some SBS 3D over the last week since I finally have that figured out from computer to TV now.


Watched Don's Bryce Canyon and Valley of Fire, both really nice productions. Valley.." the audio wasn't quite right between music and dialog, it seemed a little too heavy on music and was harder to understand. Bryce... sounded very good and balance between music/dialog. Very good images on both though. I haven't been to either place so it was nice to see these. I want to say one of these locations, I think it was Bryce canyon I have some footage of it recorded off of 3Net on their National Monument series. Unfortunately I have no way of getting the content off of there in 3D.


I'm hoping to get a vacation in next year and do some filming out of state. Filming locally right now. Had a really nice day yesterday filming Steam Punk Day, lots of neat costumes and attire and the people were just fantastic and willing to pose for shots and talk about their costumes, I really enjoyed going. The weather could have been better, it rained here and there but there were places to get out of the rain, right at the end I was setting up both cameras for firing of the Howitzer canon, then it started to downpour.


Luckily I had my bag covering the Z10k which was setup in front on the ridge and didn't get too wet. I got both under the tent just in time where we were all huddled up for awhile. Both of these cameras are fairly watertight but I think I'll stick them in front of the dehumidifier today, just to be sure. Got set back up after it cleared about 15 mins. later, they weren't sure if they were going to still do it, but they had the powder and they even made reference to me, "hey, we got a guy with the 3D camera here, so maybe we'll go ahead and fire it." Sounds like nothing you've heard before if you've been right at 20 feet from one when they go off. Good shots of it from the front from the Z10k, I had that one running in 2D @60p and my main 3D rig running that one @24p, I probably should have had both setup for 3D but I wanted one good shot in 2D, next year I'll probably do both in 3D.


I wish I could get some footage up, but I don't have an editing tool yet. Been putting funds aside for some gear but I might just pull the trigger on Vegas Pro instead. And, I think I'll make some rain covers and bring them along from now on. It was a little nerve racking being stuck in the open and no way to protect your equipment.


----------



## guitarman512

I'd give Sony Movie Studio a go nice and cheap, works just like vegas and has'nt crashed on me yet ;0) you can download the trial version to see if you like it.


----------



## Don Landis

I have a Portabrace rain jacket for my Z10K and keep it handy in my tripod case. Used it for the first time in Panama when entering the canal at 6AM. It began to rain so I put it on until about 8AM when it cleared off. Keeps the camera dry but playe heck with the audio. Crackling sound as the rain hits the cover.


----------



## Demon665


I'm looking forward to checking out the site later.  Thanks for the uploads.


----------



## tomtastic

Here's my Halloween video. Used the Panasonic HDC-Z10000. All of this was hand held (and low light) so a little shaky, no room for tripod as there's too many people walking that could trip on it.







Post your 3D videos, time to get this thread rolling again.


----------



## RickD_99

How about some women's gymnastics in 3D? I captured this footage of the uneven bars and beam competition at the Florida vs Alabama meet in Tuscaloosa on January 23, 2015. I intended to mount my JVC TD1 on a gorillapod but left the attachment at home so the recording was strictly hand-held...sorry in advance if there is shaking in some of the scenes. I was sitting in my front row season ticket spot but unfortunately the bars and beam apparatus is located just beyond the 5-30 ft sweet spot for 3D with this camera, thus the scenes where the ladies are competing doesn't really have any depth but there are some scenes with competitors in the foreground that lend some depth to the images.


----------



## RickD_99

Here's Alabama's uneven bars competition from the Alabama/Kentucky meet held in Lexington, Kentucky on January 30, 2015:


----------



## RickD_99

....and Alabama's balance beam competition from the same meet:


----------



## RickD_99

....and Alabama's floor exercise competition from the same meet:


----------



## Don Landis

> Post your 3D videos, time to get this thread rolling again.



























Updating the most recent additions to my "mostly 3D content YT channel"


----------



## Don Landis




----------



## RickD_99

*Women's Gymnastics in 3D: Boise State vs Alabama*

Here's footage from the Boise State/Alabama meet held on Friday February 13, 2015. Check out the second competitor for Boise State on bars (Maddie Krentz)....a sobering reminder of how dangerous a sport gymnastics can be! Fortunately she was not seriously injured and actually competed on 2 events later on:


----------



## Don Landis




----------



## Don Landis

Thank you Rick for bringing us this great piece of 3D work. It was enjoyable to watch. I'll be checking out your other YT uploads.


----------



## RickD_99

*LSU-Alabama Women's Gymnastics in 3D*

Here's some uneven bars and balance beam routines from the LSU-Alabama meet held in Tuscaloosa, Alabama on February 27, 2015. In a tightly contested matchup of two top five teams the #2 ranked LSU Tigers edged the #5 ranked Alabama Crimson Tide 197.350 to 197.225:


----------



## Barry C

Here's a 3D ski video I shot with a helmet mounted Gopro Dual. I was really hoping for a better selection of content to use, both with more advanced terrain and many other elements but, unfortunately, where I live near the Tahoe Basin, we are still in extreme drought so I guess I'm glad to have at least gotten something. This is my first real test of the Dual System and I'm very impressed with the sense of depth its able to create. Next up will be this summer in the Bahamas where I intend to use 2 of them mounted on a JVC-TD1 housing for an underwater project.


----------



## RickD_99

Barry C said:


> Here's a 3D ski video I shot with a helmet mounted Gopro Dual. I was really hoping for a better selection of content to use, both with more advanced terrain and many other elements but, unfortunately, where I live near the Tahoe Basin, we are still in extreme drought so I guess I'm glad to have at least gotten something. This is my first real test of the Dual System and I'm very impressed with the sense of depth its able to create. Next up will be this summer in the Bahamas where I intend to use 2 of them mounted on a JVC-TD1 housing for an underwater project.
> 
> http://youtu.be/kygpOVPx2iY


Wow Barry that was certainly impressive! Wish I could ski like you guys...back in my younger days I was king of the bunny slopes! 

BTW did you guys see this CNet report on an entry level GoPro competitor?

http://www.cnet.com/news/xiaomi-launches-yi-action-camera-gopro/


----------



## Barry C

RickD_99 said:


> Wow Barry that was certainly impressive! Wish I could ski like you guys...back in my younger days I was king of the bunny slopes!
> 
> BTW did you guys see this CNet report on an entry level GoPro competitor?
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/xiaomi-launches-yi-action-camera-gopro/


Yes, I did see that one. Don Landis mentioned it the other day other 3D GP thread.

As for the skiing, my secret is that I wear the camera and film my 15 year old son, Ryan, who is much more graceful than the old man!


----------



## RickD_99

*Women's Gymnastics: Alabama vs Missouri in 3D*

Here's some 3D footage of Alabama bars routines and Missouri and Alabama beam routines from the Alabama vs Missouri women's gymnastics meet held in Mizzou Arena, Columbia, Missouri on March 6, 2015:


----------



## RickD_99

*Women's Gymnastics: Oklahoma vs Alabama in 3D*

Here's some 3D footage of bars and beam competition from the Oklahoma vs Alabama women's gymnastics meet held at Coleman Coliseum in Tuscaloosa Alabama on March 13, 2015:


----------



## Don Landis

Here's another from my most recent trip to Central America- Roatan, Honduras


----------



## Don Landis

Ancient Mayan Ruin Altun Ha in Belize, recorded on March 10th 2015.


----------



## RickD_99

*Tuscaloosa Regional Air Show*

Here's some 3D footage from the Tuscaloosa Regional Air Show held on March 29, 2015:


----------



## Don Landis

Learning a new editing software, Edius from Grass Valley. Decided to try something easy for the first project.


----------



## Don Landis




----------



## guitarman512

Hi Guys my latest 3D effort - I've tried a few music video tricks like color flashes and color grading to see how it works in 3D!!


----------



## RickD_99

*Ft. Worth Water Gardens*

Here's some 3D footage of the Ft. Worth Water Gardens, located adjacent to the convention center in downtown Ft. Worth Texas:


----------



## guitarman512

Here is a video I shot at the Links Market fair in Kirkcaldy, Fife in Scotland. For some reason it plays side by side full in Firefox but plays SBS half correctly in Chrome. Not sure what the issue is but it looks like they are trying to marginalise 3D users again!!









My Video Channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/256daddycool


----------



## markr041

*3D in Early Spring in NYC*


----------



## Barry C

Here's a short- less than 2 minute- video of swallowtail butterflies I put together from some content I shot with the JVC-TD1 a couple years ago that I've always wanted to do something with. When I shot it, I knew that I was WAY closer than the camera would converge. Edius Stereoscopic Filter is nothing short of amazing at how well it can handle this sort of challenge. 

This was an Edius, Audio Director 5 (my first with it), and PD for the rolling credits and title, and ending sequence workflow. Yes, and for those who care about that sort of thing, it has a short window's violation. It was intentional, as I have little respect for that rule


----------



## Don Landis




----------



## tomtastic

Don, I think you're colors are off on this last video, they don't match up. Did you use different cameras for left/right?

Edit: add image.


----------



## MLXXX

tomtastic said:


> Don, I think you're colors are off on this last video, they don't match up. Did you use different cameras for left/right?


I hadn't noticed when watching in 3D but checking my download a moment ago I see that there is indeed a colour mismatch problem starting at frame 13988 (7min 47sec), though at times the colours come back into "synch" between left and right even in the one take. Maybe some colour adjustment in the editing, only affecting one of the views?


----------



## tomtastic

Yeah, thanks for posting the time, I'm glad it's not just me.

Well I was doing some editing in Vegas Pro today and noticed the color was off in some 3D shots from my w3. I don't know why that would happen, I guess another flaw with the camera. I thought having one lens out of focus was the only issue, which is a real pain and now this...

I've noticed this on a 3D Blu ray so don't feel bad if it happens to you. If you have 3D Safari the colors are off the entire show between both streams.









Unless it was something wrong with my SbS render in DVDfab, I'll have to throw the BD in again and see. I've done several 3D BD's now and haven't had this issue, only on 3D Safari.


----------



## Don Landis

I saw that too. It was done in Edius when I rendered the video. There was no color correction added to either left or right. But the balance in 3D seems to be fine because we're watching the combined images. I couldn't figure out what caused it but same clip in Vegas Pro rendered to SbS wmv did not have the problem. I'm working on another video now in Edius of the Painted Desert and Petrified Forest. So far both left and right are a match. We'll see what the renderer does when I'm ready. If this does the same thing, then I'll post the problem in the Edius thread. 

Did any of you notice this happened when the scenes blew out with bright sun over exposure in the canyon shots? I first thought it was a problem with color temperature in AWB but the camera originals were a match. Therefore I think the problem may be in Edius. 

PS the camera was the Panasonic Z10000 in AWB mode.


----------



## RickD_99

*Georgia Aquarium in 3D*

Here's some 3D video from a visit to the Georgia Aquarium in Atlanta. Among the critters you will see are whale sharks, beluga whales, penguins, eagle rays, and sea otters:


----------



## Barry C

This is an underwater video I shot a couple months ago while diving in the Bahamas. It's about a half hour long and has 3 chapters: Sharks, Fish Schools & Coral Gardens, & Shipwrecks. It is the most complex 3D edit I've ever done and have been working on it for over a month now trying to get every small detail as perfect as possible. Hopefully, Youtube hasn't butchered it too badly. Editing and rendering all with Edius 7. I used three 3D camera systems over a one week period in filming this- two Gopro Duals, each set as different fields of view, and a JVC- TD1. The third chapter- Shipwrecks- was all done with a Gopro Dual.


----------



## Don Landis

Loved it! Just watched in anaglyph and will pull it up in the Home theater later.


----------



## NorthSky

Don Landis said:


> https://youtu.be/inZNjGpXck4


Hi Don,

Number one, for safety reason, you shouldn't get separated from your wife. 
Two, there is an annoying crackling sound in your video, from the mic being too close from something.

* Question: Did you bring a first-aid kit with you? ...And how's the cell phone reception up there?

♦ Main question: Some of you guys have two pictures side by side; how do we get to see the 3D image?

EDIT: I see, always with those red and blue cardboard glasses.
But! Some videos do have two images side by side...what do we do with those?


----------



## tomtastic

NorthSky said:


> ♦ Main question: Some of you guys have two pictures side by side; how do we get to see the 3D image?
> 
> EDIT: I see, always with those red and blue cardboard glasses.
> But! Some videos do have two images side by side...what do we do with those?


Easiest way is to put YT in fullscreen and enable side by side on your display. Some are top/bottom should have a mode for that too on your display.


----------



## tomtastic

Barry C said:


> This is an underwater video I shot a couple months ago while diving in the Bahamas. It's about a half hour long and has 3 chapters: Sharks, Fish Schools & Coral Gardens, & Shipwrecks. It is the most complex 3D edit I've ever done and have been working on it for over a month now trying to get every small detail as perfect as possible. Hopefully, Youtube hasn't butchered it too badly. Editing and rendering all with Edius 7. I used three 3D camera systems over a one week period in filming this- two Gopro Duals, each set as different fields of view, and a JVC- TD1. The third chapter- Shipwrecks- was all done with a Gopro Dual.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swWrj1y83wI


Wow this is very well done. Enjoyed watching this in theater room on 140" screen. Felt like I was right there. That shipwreck is pretty cool. I may have to learn to dive one day. Looks like fun.


----------



## NSX1992

Unfortunately my 4K LG set shows double images on this You Tube video no matter which setting I choose. I use full screen and 1080p.


----------



## NorthSky

NSX1992 said:


> Unfortunately my 4K LG set shows double images on this You Tube video no matter which setting I choose. I use full screen and 1080p.


----------



## Barry C

NSX1992 said:


> Unfortunately my 4K LG set shows double images on this You Tube video no matter which setting I choose. I use full screen and 1080p.


Ah, the bizarre world of YT 3D- and 3D in general for that matter


----------



## Don Landis

NorthSky said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> Number one, for safety reason, you shouldn't get separated from your wife.
> Two, there is an annoying crackling sound in your video, from the mic being too close from something.
> 
> * Question: Did you bring a first-aid kit with you? ...And how's the cell phone reception up there?
> 
> ♦ Main question: Some of you guys have two pictures side by side; how do we get to see the 3D image?
> 
> EDIT: I see, always with those red and blue cardboard glasses.
> But! Some videos do have two images side by side...what do we do with those?


Thanks for your feedback-

My wife and I do alot of hiking and often separate to explore different routes. But not mentioned on this trip she had a bruised knee from a fall earlier in the week and decided to take it easy since the next leg of the hike was much steeper incline. We carry two way radios and stay in touch. There was one communication I left in the video. Finally as seen these hikes are very popular and other hikers are on the trail, even at the far end every few minutes. There is no cell phone reception in these canyons, so we use VHF radios that work very well. 

Yes, I carry a field first aid kit, snake bite kit, and field surgical kits. My wife carries the same except for the field surgical kit. I'm a former Army Ranger combat medic with combat experience. 

The annoying sound surprised me too when I got home. It took me awhile to figure it out. It is from the shoulder strap snap hooks rubbing the D rings on the camera. Won't happen in the future since I plan to use a twin GoPro 3D camera on a gyro stabilized gimbal and a remote lav mic. For my live sound. The Panasonic was a bit much to haul along on that hike. Getting too old.

tom explained the Side By Side format for that format of 3D. All 3D TV's have that mode but you need to go in the menus to manually set it up. Just remember you will need to switch back to 2D after done viewing the SBS 3D on You Tube.


----------



## Don Landis

Barry C said:


> Ah, the bizarre world of YT 3D- and 3D in general for that matter


Barry- I watched your video and three of mine this afternoon on my Sony projector VPL VW90ES and the 3D was perfect. My player was the Sony BP-6200 blu Ray player. Just manually go to SBS and it works. 

Some 3D experimenters play games with some of their work in TB and others in SBS. I never use TB on my channel. All 3D videos are SBS regardless of the title image. I have enough activity on my channel that YT allows me to make my own title image. That's why in Post 193, you see my 3D video title image looks like a single 2D picture. I thing once you hit ~100,000 views YT will give you that privilege.


----------



## NorthSky

Don Landis said:


> Thanks for your feedback-
> 
> My wife and I do alot of hiking and often separate to explore different routes. But not mentioned on this trip she had a bruised knee from a fall earlier in the week and decided to take it easy since the next leg of the hike was much steeper incline. We carry two way radios and stay in touch. There was one communication I left in the video. Finally as seen these hikes are very popular and other hikers are on the trail, even at the far end every few minutes. There is no cell phone reception in these canyons, so we use VHF radios that work very well.
> 
> Yes, I carry a field first aid kit, snake bite kit, and field surgical kits. My wife carries the same except for the field surgical kit. I'm a former Army Ranger combat medic with combat experience.
> 
> The annoying sound surprised me too when I got home. It took me awhile to figure it out. It is from the shoulder strap snap hooks rubbing the D rings on the camera. Won't happen in the future since I plan to use a twin GoPro 3D camera on a gyro stabilized gimbal and a remote lav mic. For my live sound. The Panasonic was a bit much to haul along on that hike. Getting too old.
> 
> tom explained the Side By Side format for that format of 3D. All 3D TV's have that mode but you need to go in the menus to manually set it up. Just remember you will need to switch back to 2D after done viewing the SBS 3D on You Tube.


Thank you Don for your reply; I really enjoy those 3D threads among the good camaraderie you all sports. ...And those 3D videos of course.


----------



## tomtastic

NASA's YT 3D channel, footage using the Panasonic 3DA1. Unfortunately, it's only in anaglyph.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLiuUQ9asub3RJ5AJIqxkO1qob1tDEbWSo

NASA brief on the 3DA1 that was sent up on the last Space Shuttle mission and returned on SpaceX fight.

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/experiments/974.html

They discovered the CMOS sensors in the 3DA1 were nearly unaffected by radiation compared to older CCD sensors. Also noting that 3D cameras could be used for proximity operations and docking.

Article on 3D on the ISS: http://www.nasa.gov/centers/marshall/news/news/releases/2014/3d-views-from-space.html


----------



## NorthSky

tomtastic said:


> Easiest way is to put YT in fullscreen and enable side by side on your display. Some are top/bottom should have a mode for that too on your display.





Don Landis said:


> tom explained the Side By Side format for that format of 3D. All 3D TV's have that mode but you need to go in the menus to manually set it up. Just remember you will need to switch back to 2D after done viewing the SBS 3D on You Tube.


Thx. ...Three modes:
1. Two superimposed images almost on top of each other (not quite).
2. Two images side by side.
3. Top and bottom images.


----------



## NorthSky

Of note: The pages from this thread, like the previous page for example, takes longer time to be fully stabilized/downloaded and ready for navigation...scrolling down. 
It must be because of all those 3D youtbe videos...they have more data...more 'dimensionality' to them. ...And the videos are also running longer...much longer than simple youtube music videos.

Also, AVSForum is the one that takes the longest to stabilize, because of its sheer size and data content...images, videos, etc. 

But some Japanese high end audio websites with ultra high resolution larger photographs of ultra high end audio gear, also tales longer to download and get ready to navigate...and much slower than a normal audio site from a smaller group of members.

Do you guys also experience that?


----------



## Don Landis

Northsky-

I don't see that but then I have a very high speed internet service. With the latest offer from Comcast last winter, my web content access is as fast as off a regular hard drive, really! It runs a constant bit rate of 90Mbs. I can actually stream 4 Netflix videos in HD with no stuttering. It's much more than I need but it is their minimum tier now for broadband business account. The consumer Comcast account is high burst speed but varies slower as the sustained content such as a Netflix HD movie runs. 

FWIW- My Business account costs $149 a month including our taxes. It includes no bandwidth caps at 90Mbs dn / 65Mbs up , domain name hosting and Microsoft Exchange server for e-mail.


----------



## Barry C

Don Landis said:


> Northsky-
> 
> I don't see that but then I have a very high speed internet service. With the latest offer from Comcast last winter, my web content access is as fast as off a regular hard drive, really! It runs a constant bit rate of 90Mbs. I can actually stream 4 Netflix videos in HD with no stuttering. It's much more than I need but it is their minimum tier now for broadband business account. The consumer Comcast account is high burst speed but varies slower as the sustained content such as a Netflix HD movie runs.
> 
> FWIW- My Business account costs $149 a month including our taxes. It includes no bandwidth caps at 90Mbs dn / 65Mbs up , domain name hosting and Microsoft Exchange server for e-mail.


I'm jealous!! Damn, that sounds nice


----------



## tomtastic

NorthSky said:


> Of note: The pages from this thread, like the previous page for example, takes longer time to be fully stabilized/downloaded and ready for navigation...scrolling down.
> It must be because of all those 3D youtbe videos...they have more data...more 'dimensionality' to them. ...And the videos are also running longer...much longer than simple youtube music videos.
> 
> Also, AVSForum is the one that takes the longest to stabilize, because of its sheer size and data content...images, videos, etc.
> 
> But some Japanese high end audio websites with ultra high resolution larger photographs of ultra high end audio gear, also tales longer to download and get ready to navigate...and much slower than a normal audio site from a smaller group of members.
> 
> Do you guys also experience that?


Speaking just about web pages that have lots of video content, I use ClicktoFlash which blocks Flash from loading so the pages load quicker that have videos on them like this thread. I have HTML 5 set as default to load YT or anything that uses Flash. I have it set to not preload the videos so it doesn't have to pull that data down at all until I select it to. I can right click and load Flash if I need to after page is loaded but really no need. Some sites will have videos play automatically or that require flash to load first which requires data to be pulled down first which slows the loading of pages. They may not even be necessary to the site but advertising. I find the web is so much faster without flash and safer. Flash is obsolete.


----------



## Don Landis

These web sites like AVSForum that have features that automatically go out and access YT or Face Book or other 3rd Party web URL's and then load the players for videos or seek URL's for images to repost take time. That extra time can be observed if your connect speed is much lower. It doesn't have anything to do with the length of the videos in the players because you don't see the actual stream until you select play from the players. 

I said I don't see the slowness here but when I travel on a cruise ship the internet connections are often too slow to play video and I do recall these threads taking extra time to load the players too. 

More and more, web designs are moving to html5 which is faster but also supports so many more features and if the web pages are using them it can still be slow. You Tube is moving away from Flash and this causes some additional problems with the players for 3D display. html5 does not support 3D controls. The older Flash player did. A disadvantage to us 3D enthusiasts, with html5 player you no longer have the option to set your YT playback for different 3D modes. YT engineers said they are working on trying to develop a player with those controls but as with most things You Tube, there is low priority for anything 3D because it does not have an ad revenue stream. Plus, since Google hired the new CFO, who is a budget slasher, I suspect anything that does not generate revenue for Google will get the axe and that includes 3D.


----------



## MLXXX

I use _4K Video Downloader_ to save any YouTube videos I have a particular interest in, such as 3D side by side clips on this forum. The downloader allows you to select which file size version you want. I normally select "original resolution". It may take a little while to download, but then you have the whole file available to play back, without any risk of pauses for buffering, and at high quality.


----------



## NorthSky

Thank you all gentlemen, I am learning interesting stuff, related to 3D and youtube and computers.


----------



## Don Landis

North Sky-

My opinion is that You Tube on a computer browser is in constant change. So, what you learn today may be different tomorrow. On a device app the changes are much slower so that they work one way for much longer time frames.


----------



## Barry C

Don Landis said:


> North Sky-
> 
> My opinion is that You Tube on a computer browser is in constant change. So, what you learn today may be different tomorrow.


Or, maybe even an hour later with YT


----------



## NorthSky

Thx Don; I rarely watch youtube so for me it's no big deal. But that's where you guys can share your 3D videos, then it is more interesting now. ...It adds more 3D content.

Don, in my sig is my real name...Bob is fine. 

♦ 3D question of the day: Did any of you watch *The Art of Flight* Documentary in 3D? ...About snowboarders.
Also, another Documentary; *Pina* in 3D? ...About modern dance. 

If you like snow, mountains, high altitude, extreme sports, dance, body language, arts in general...those are two good 3D spots to explore. 

About space? ...*IMAX: Hubble 3D* 

I know I know...they're not on youtube...they're on Blu. ...Just wanted to add some good suggestions, of mine. 

♥ I love this thread, because it is your own creative 3D Art, and I'm glad it's here, and I'm glad I'm here. ...Keep on doing it...many people love it.


----------



## tomtastic

Tried to watch Pina but it wasn't for me. The dance style a little too European and just weird.


----------



## Don Landis

I saw Art of Flight on Netflix 3D and liked it so much I bought it on BD. I believe it's still on Netflix. The Cube, another snow skiing 3D was good too but I believe it is gone now from Netflix 3D.

I bought PINA and like tom it wasn't for me but my daughter who took ballet lessons through school liked it for a one time view. She much rather preferred the Nutcracker in 3D which I have off Vudu in 3D. And now, thanks to some work tom and I have been doing for the past 5 months I have the Nutcracker 3D preserved on disk as well, in case Vudu ever goes dark. The Nutcracker in 3D is a great Holiday movie that is timeless.


----------



## tomtastic

I was just looking at titles there that aren't on BD that are on VUDU, I came up with:

Tinker Bell The Pirate Fairy
Tinker Bell The Legend of the Neverbeast
The Nutcracker (2011)
Toy Story Toons Haiwaiian Vacation (short)
Toy Story Toons Small Fry (short)
Tangled Ever After (short)

Not sure if these shorts are on 3D BD, I don't have them to check. Maybe they're included on the disc in 3D. Anything else I missed?


----------



## NorthSky

I understand...modern dance from Europe is not for everyone...still...it's well done in 3D. ...And me, I love modern dance, so...*Pina* in 3D on Blu was a very nice addition to my 3D Blu collection.

And *The Art of Flight* in 3D on Blu is one of my top 3D favorites...the cinematography from the air is simply awesome.

That's the thing I love the most about humanity; we all have more or less different/similar taste when it comes to everything...3D. ...I dig it.


----------



## guitarman512

Hi Folks, It's been a while but here's another wee travel video -


----------



## Barry C

I put this up yesterday but took it down due to color irregularities on YouTube. This is a corrected version which should, hopefully, compensate for any YouTube issues. It is a 5 minute piece featuring sharks. These were taken at the same time as the ones in the video I put up last week, in chapter one, but this was primarily taken with the narrow FOV JVC-TD1, which makes the sharks look much bigger in the frame and has some great negative parallax/ 3D popout.


----------



## tomtastic

Some stills I took at the zoo. Used the Fuji W3.


----------



## guitarman512

My tour video of Royal Caribbean's Majesty of the Seas - Five day Nassau, Coco Caye Bahamas and Key West Cruise! Enjoy ;0)


----------



## Barry C

Here's a fun little- under 2 minute- video I put together of my son catching fish (trout) on a river at one of out favorite camping/fishing spots. It was taken with the Gopro Dual 3D system.


----------



## Barry C

Another 2 minute YT I just finished from a Labor Day backpacking trip to May Lake in Yosemite. Beautiful lake, surrounding mountains, and scenic vistas.


----------



## Barry C

Here's a 2 minute YT feature from the Reno Air Races, last week. Some vintage 1940s era war planes.


----------



## NorthSky

Thank you Tom, guitarman and Barry.


----------



## RickD_99

*University of Alabama Homecoming Parade in 3D*

Not too many 3D effects in this video except for one scene where bubbles are being blown and another scene with confetti flying around. Still lots of color and bevies of beautiful Southern belles!


----------



## Barry C

Here is link to a YouTube project I just completed of Yosemite in winter. I've been wanting to do a winter 3D project in the park for the last few years, but due to the drought we've been in haven't been able to do so until now- thank you El Nino

It's about 6 minutes long and captures some of the beauty of the park which can only be seen in the winter.


----------



## tomtastic

Awesome, I'll try and watch this later tonight. Been meaning to get some 3D content up myself but I'm still trying to get my 2D projects out of the way. 1 more project to go and I can start in on my 3D work.

Ok, just viewed. Man I really want to go to Yosemite, it looks so beautiful. You had good framing, good range of depth and some pop out effects. JVC TD1 with SBE?


----------



## Barry C

tomtastic said:


> Awesome, I'll try and watch this later tonight. Been meaning to get some 3D content up myself but I'm still trying to get my 2D projects out of the way. 1 more project to go and I can start in on my 3D work.
> 
> Ok, just viewed. Man I really want to go to Yosemite, it looks so beautiful. You had good framing, good range of depth and some pop out effects. JVC TD1 with SBE?


About one third of it was filmed with the JVC-TD1 and the other 2/3ds with the Gopro Dual. I carried 2 TD1s, one of them had the Cyclopital Stereo Base Extender attached to it- tripod use- and the other without the SBE was used hand held. About 3/4ths of the total clips were shot hand held. Of the 2 clips where there was popout, one was with the TD1 without SBE and the other was with the Gopro Dual.

On the GP, I always shoot at 2.7K res. That extra res adds alot of versatility for doing keyframed crop zooming in post. An example of this is at about 1 minute 15 seconds.

PS: There is also a clip, under a minute in with a zoomed shot of Half Dome and just a hint of grass in negative parallax at the bottom to add depth- a clear and INTENTIONAL windows violation. That one was shot with the TD1 with SBE.


----------



## tomtastic

Finally finished this one up.

Blacktop Nationals 2015


----------



## tomtastic

2016 Blacktop Nationals. 42mins.

4K2D Version:





4K3D (half) Version: (2160p version requires a 4K 3D passive display) first half is presented in 2D only. 3D is presented in second half. 3D footage was ruined with incorrect camera setting for part of footage.


----------



## tomtastic

Zoo short feature:

Legacy SbS/anaglyph/2D:





Top/Bottom:


----------



## tomtastic

Halloween Street 2015:


----------



## tomtastic

Moonlight Car Show 2015:


----------



## tomtastic

Macro 3D with AX1003D rig.

Some early macro 3D test footage from a few months ago. I can get closer than any of my other side by side rigs. Image in first segment is a 1/4" 20 screw. There is some slight keystoning on subject but overall I find it ok. The background is slightly out of convergence because of toe in, but larger sensors blur the background decently to obscure.

4K3D Side by Side:





4K3D top/bottom:





Note: there's some slight movement in last segment due to using image stabilization. Problem corrected by setting I.S. to off in future work.


----------



## Barry C

Here is an underwater 3D piece I just finished for my Underwater 3D Channel shot in Cozumel Mexico. It was shot in July of this year during what I would have to describe as ideal diving and filming conditions.


----------



## tomtastic

Some more macro work in 3D 4K resolution.

Side by side:





Top/Bottom:


----------



## 3DBob

Tom, your macro videos are great. Top/Bottom looks best for me.


----------



## Barry C

I've been thinking about doing this film for quite awhile and finally sat down and put it together. I grew up in the San Francisco Bay Area in the 60s and have always loved the rock poster art from that period. In my teens, a few friends & I had a light show company and did light-shows for The Grateful Dead, on occasion, and various other bands- mostly liquid projection. So, this is very near and dear and nostalgic for me!
I wanted this to look like a 3D moving version of that psychedelic poster art.


----------



## RickD_99

*Missouri Botanical Garden in 3D*

I was in St. Louis this past weekend for the NCAA women's gymnastics finals and decided to check out the Missouri Botanical Garden which as many of you know is our resident 3D guru Joe Clark's favorite place on Earth...man he wasn't kidding as it is one of the most beautiful sites I've ever seen in person! The attached video is just some random 3D clips I took using my JVC GS-TD1 during my visit. I edited this video using the trial version of Edius 8.32. I had been avoiding Edius up to now due to the high cost and my fears that it would not run smoothly on my middle of the road core i5 laptop but surprisingly it runs pretty well on the modest projects I've tested it with so far. I also recently purchased a 2016 LG OLED 3D display and wow what a display for 3D!  The OLED takes my TD1 3D shots to a whole new level and is inspiring me to consider better 3D editing solutions like Edius in order to maintain the quality of the shots all the way to blu-ray 3D disks.

Apologies in advance for the 'leaning tower of Pisa" look of some of my clips as I was struggling with a cheapo tripod which did not have a proper level indicator on it. An inexcusable rookie move which I promise never to repeat!


----------



## tomtastic

Did you swap the left right images? I had to click swap right/left to view, made me cross-eyed at first but the images were fine after that and consistent. Wish I could get my Botanical garden project finished. I have close to 4 hours of footage from a few years ago I need to get together. It's hard to pair that down to a feature-length film but I hope to have it done this year, will be putting on Blu ray when it's done.

The Missouri garden is a lot bigger than my local garden. I imagine that would take about a month or two to get all the right shots and without people in the way. I managed to get most of my shots without anyone in the frame which is no easy task but it took about 8 visits and 3 hours each day at least.

And thanks for posting, haven't had any new posts on here in awhile. Images looked pretty good from that TD1.


----------



## RickD_99

tomtastic said:


> Did you swap the left right images? I had to click swap right/left to view, made me cross-eyed at first but the images were fine after that and consistent. Wish I could get my Botanical garden project finished. I have close to 4 hours of footage from a few years ago I need to get together. It's hard to pair that down to a feature-length film but I hope to have it done this year, will be putting on Blu ray when it's done.
> 
> The Missouri garden is a lot bigger than my local garden. I imagine that would take about a month or two to get all the right shots and without people in the way. I managed to get most of my shots without anyone in the frame which is no easy task but it took about 8 visits and 3 hours each day at least.
> 
> And thanks for posting, haven't had any new posts on here in awhile. Images looked pretty good from that TD1.


Yep Tom you are correct the L/R got swapped somehow...I just viewed the YT video and had to turn my LG passive glasses upside down to watch properly. I will delete the video from YT ASAP and investigate the issue. As I mentioned I edited with Edius and then rendered the resulting AVCHD 3D file in half SBS format using Power Director 13. I suspect PD13 is the culprit here but will have to test to make sure.

The gymnastics finals are in St. Louis again next year so I think next year I will go up at least a week ahead of time to do the Missouri Botanical Garden the right way!


----------



## tomtastic

Yeah, it probably got swapped somewhere along the line. It's consistent throughout so you just need to find where it got swapped and reverse it. Why didn't you just do your final output from edius?


----------



## RickD_99

tomtastic said:


> Yeah, it probably got swapped somewhere along the line. It's consistent throughout so you just need to find where it got swapped and reverse it. Why didn't you just do your final output from edius?


Coz I'm toopid and used to using PD13 for everything! I took your advice and re-rendered in SBS format using Edius...YT link is below:


----------



## RickD_99

Continuing with my Spring time/pretty flowers theme here are some clips from a recent visit to the Birmingham Botanical Gardens:


----------



## Don Landis




----------



## Don Landis




----------



## Don Landis

Anaglyph 3D and 2D version


----------



## Don Landis

Yes, this is the 3D Side by side version for those who have a real 3D TV.


----------



## Barry C

Here is an underwater piece I just finished. It was shot in Cozumel over a 7 day period in July of this year. It has a lot of negative parallax throughout and some intentional windows violations- big one at about 6 and 1/2 minutes- as I find this desirable in SOME cases and don't give a rat's ass about the so called rules. The film was designed to be very immersive at the request of a museum in Cozumel that's building a 150 seat 3D theater and asked me to make it that way. It will hopefully be ready and open early next year.


----------



## Don Landis

Barry if edge violations were outlawed there would only be about .001% of 3D left to watch. I never concern myself about the so called edge violation. But I do work to eliminate the extreme parallax that causes eye strain. Sometimes I don't find it straining so I leave it in.


----------



## Barry C

Don Landis said:


> Barry if edge violations were outlawed there would only be about .001% of 3D left to watch. I never concern myself about the so called edge violation. But I do work to eliminate the extreme parallax that causes eye strain. Sometimes I don't find it straining so I leave it in.


Totally agree!!


----------



## tomtastic

A quick stop at the Tesla showroom in K.C over labor day weekend. Only had the little 3D1 with me so it's side by side only. I tried converting the footage to top/bottom in VP but it didn't hold up well.


----------



## 3DBob

Tom, This is streaming as a SBS image with no 3D options for HTML5, so it's easy to watch at full screen with my monitor. Just wondering how you uploading this to avoid the forced 3D.


----------



## tomtastic

I just checked Chrome browser and it's working for me too. Safari was of course side by side as usual as it doesn't force 2D/anaglyph. I rendered in VP. Possibly because some of the images are stills and are 4:3? I'll go back and look at my settings, don't think they were any different.


----------



## 3DBob

tomtastic said:


> I just checked Chrome browser and it's working for me too. Safari was of course side by side as usual as it doesn't force 2D/anaglyph. I rendered in VP. Possibly because some of the images are stills and are 4:3? I'll go back and look at my settings, don't think they were any different.


 I'm watching this in Edge Browser (Win 10). I noticed that a video posted by Don earlier this year is also showing up as SBS without forced 3D. Interesting. I wonder if YouTube has changed something in their metadata again.


----------



## tomtastic

I checked mine and all but two are forced to 2D/anaglyph in Chrome.


----------



## tomtastic

I checked in VP on that one and I can't see that I did anything different than what I normally do. Only thing I see is there are 4:3 images which might confuse the YT scrapper. I need to test by adding a 4:3 image to the front of a video and then one without in SbS and see what YT does with it. If that works then you could just produce a logo for the front of videos in 4:3 to force SbS.

Really irritated with the 3D1 camera, nearly all the photos I took for that video the right views are out of focus. I think I'm done with that camera. I've got better 3D cameras for video and the Fuji doesn't do that as much for stills. I've had it happen but not often. For video the 3D1 is OK, but it's side by side only which is a problem for producing top/bottom renders.


----------



## 3DBob

Hmm. I have two 3D1 cameras and don't have that issue. Although, if I take pics towards the sun, one of the lenses usually flares and does create a slight out-of-focus effect. Have you cleaned your lenses lately? Smudges, etc.?
Also is your battery charged. Take out and put back in. Also, do a 3D realignment. Sometimes that helps. Sad if that doesn't work anymore. I get great stills on mine. Video is not SBS HD, no matter what they say, but on my 4K LG passive 3D it looks good regardless, especially with trumotion on, or whatever it's called. And it's much better than the Fuji 3D video. I found that Fuji stills are not as good as the 3D1, especially indoors. That said, the 3D1 flash does not work well indoors. I get too many dust orbs--oooh, those round ghosts that others think they are.


----------



## tomtastic

I cleaned the lenses before hand, I don't know what the issue was. Outdoor shots, indoors, just blurry in the right lens. For stills I've had better luck with the Fuji. It's also 10 megapixels in 4:3 vs 8 on the 3d1. I returned to shooting in 4:3 since the sensors are 4:3 so it makes since because you can always crop in post for 16:9 framing. 

Yes, video is not so great on the Fuji but it's full 720p per eye though. After a closer comparison I have to say they're really about the same quality. Full 720p per eye and at a decent 40mbps each or 1080i60 SbS on the 3D1, neither are great with those specs.


----------



## tomtastic

Ever wonder how a mantis cleans his antenna? See it in 3D!
(using side by side rig again, so some keystone problems, fixed as best I could. Will be making a beam splitter here shortly.)


----------



## 3DBob

Tom, It shows Top/Bottom on my screen. When I go to full screen and into 3D mode, the alignment is way off, so not watchable. I can see in the T/B picture before going into 3D, that the image is shifted up on the Bottom image. Not sure what's going on. I went to youtube to watch there, and same thing happens.


----------



## tomtastic

There's some alignment and keystone issues because of toe-in with cameras. I fixed as much as I could in post, it's mainly the green stems don't line up. I tried to line it up so the focus point, the mantis was aligned but there is some keystone problems there too. It's just a problem with side by side cameras and toe-in. Some shots were better than others, the last minute or so is a little better. 

I'm going to make a mini studio box with black background to block out the background so that doesn't effect the shot, also ordered beamsplitter glass and going to build a mirror rig so I can get lenses closer.


----------



## tomtastic

This isn't 3D but playing around with a new toy. The Nikon P900 with a 2000mm zoom.


----------



## Barry C

tomtastic said:


> This isn't 3D but playing around with a new toy. The Nikon P900 with a 2000mm zoom.
> 
> https://youtu.be/tNjGCb3YhGE


Damn, that lens has some long legs!!


----------



## 3DBob

Tom, I now have the Nikon B700, which does 1440mm 60X zoom. I love it. Before that I had it's predecessor, the Nikon P610 60X zoom and took that to Africa and got a lot more usable pics of animals than anyone with huge 600mm lenses.

One of my favorite moon shots from the P610 attached. You can get this and more with the P900 with a little fiddling. Also, if you take moon shots one day and then later when the moon wobbles (I have no idea when that is but look at the link) you can get a good stereo shot of it. https://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/3d/stereo/3dgallery22.htm
I haven't tried it yet, but maybe I will soon. Will take some patience. 

See attached. Yeah, I was lucky that day...lol. This was the day of the Super Moon, when the moon was closest to the Earth. I haven't tried doing this video, I will have to try that as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tomtastic

Not bad shot there, Bob, the B700 has 20mp sensor, P900 only 16 but 83x zoom. I wouldn't have bought it accept Adorama had some refurbs for under 500 so I pulled the trigger on it, honestly I wouldn't pay over 500 for it, other cameras I would buy first. Using it mainly for long lens stuff. Fun to play with it and show people how much it zooms in because it's just freakishly crazy how far it zooms in. Basically, a spy camera.


----------



## Don Landis

This was shot in both 2D and 3D (3D is the portion on the train and on the bus. The 2D is shot with a Sony AX53 and pushed back in post for a fake 3D look.


----------



## Don Landis




----------



## 3DBob

Wow, Don, the "ghost" images and story in the video were great! Well done!


----------



## tomtastic

Some 4K3D for your LG OLED:


----------



## tomtastic

4K3D Fireworks: (managed to get this one in near-perfect sync, less than 1/64th a frame off)


----------



## tomtastic

Zoo trip shooting some 4K3D. Lions, tigers and no bears.


----------



## tomtastic

Some Riverfestival Parade in 4K3D.


----------

